# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Winamp

## MisterZed

http://depositfiles.com/files/i9l6daw94

K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 4.6.2

With the K-Lite Codec Pack you should be able 
to play all the popular movie formats and even some rare formats. 
This package is mainly for power users and people who do their own encodings.

Features of K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 4.6.2:

• Player:
- Media Player Classic Home Cinema [version 1.2.991.0]
- Media Player Classic [version 6.4.9.1 rev. 91]
• ffdshow:
- ffdshow [revision 2676]
- ffdshow VFW interface
- extra plugins
• DirectShow video decoding filters:
- XviD [version 1.2.1]
- DivX [version 6.8.5]
- On2 VP6 [version 6.4.2.0]
- On2 VP7 [version 7.0.10.0]
- MPEG-2 (Cyberlink) [version 8.2.0.1211]
- MPEG-2 (Gabest) [version 1.0.0.4]
• DirectShow audio decoding filters:
- AC3/DTS/LPCM (AC3Filter) [version 1.51a]
- Vorbis (CoreVorbis) [version 1.1.0.79]
- AAC (MONOGRAM) [version 0.9.5.0]
• DirectShow audio parsers:
- FLAC (madFLAC) [version 1.8]
- WavPack (CoreWavPack) [version 1.1.1]
- MusePack (MONOGRAM) [version 0.9.2.0 | 0.4.0.0]
- Monkey's Audio [version 1.0.0.0]
- OptimFROG (RadLight) [version 1.0.0.1]
- AMR (MONOGRAM) [version 1.0.1.0]
- DC-Bass Source [version 1.2.0]
- AC3/DTS Source (AC3File) [version 0.5b]
• DirectShow source filters:
- AVI splitter (Gabest) [version 1.0.0.9]
- AVI splitter (Haali Media Splitter) [version 1.9.42.1]
- MP4 splitter (Haali Media Splitter) [version 1.9.42.1]
- MP4 splitter (Gabest) [version 1.0.0.5]
- Matroska splitter (Haali Media Splitter) [version 1.9.42.1]
- Matroska splitter (Gabest) [version 1.0.3.1]
- Ogg splitter (Haali Media Splitter) [version 1.9.42.1]
- Ogg splitter (Gabest) [version 1.2.972.0]
- MPEG PS/TS splitter (Gabest) [version 1.2.988.0]
- MPEG PS/TS splitter (Haali Media Splitter) [version 1.9.42.1]
- FLV splitter (Gabest) [version 1.0.0.5]
- CDXA Reader (Gabest) [version 1.0.0.2]
• DirectShow subtitle filter:
- DirectVobSub (a.k.a. VSFilter) [version 2.39]
- DirectVobSub (a.k.a. VSFilter) [version 2.33]
• Other filters:
- Haali Video Renderer [version 1.9.42.1]
• VFW video codecs:
- XviD [version 1.2.1]
- DivX [version 6.8.5]
- x264 [revision 1063]
- On2 VP6 [version 6.4.2.0]
- On2 VP7 [version 7.0.10.0]
- Intel Indeo 4 [version 4.51.16.2]
- Intel Indeo 5 [version 5.2562.15.54]
- Intel I.263 [version 2.55.1.16]
- huffyuv [version 2.1.1 CCE Patch 0.2.5]
- YV12 (Helix) [version 1.2]
• ACM audio codecs:
- MP3 (Fraunhofer) [version 3.4.0.0]
- MP3 (LAME) [version 3.98.2]
- AC3ACM [version 1.4]
- Vorbis [version 0.0.3.6]
- DivX ;) Audio [version 4.2.0.0]
• Real Alternative:
- RealMedia codecs [version 6.0.14.826]
- RealMedia plugin for Internet Explorer
- RealMedia plugin for Firefox/Mozilla/Netscape/Opera/Chrome
- RealMedia DirectShow splitter [version 1.0.1.2]
• Tools:
- Codec Tweak Tool [version 2.3.3]
- GSpot Codec Information Appliance [version 2.70a]
- MediaInfo Lite [version 0.7.10]
- VobSubStrip [version 0.11]
- GraphStudio [version 0.3.1.0]
- Haali Muxer
- FourCC Changer
- Bitrate Calculator

Changes from K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 4.5.3 to K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 4.6.2 :

- Updated Media Player Classic Homecinema to version 1.2.991.0
- The internal DXVA decoders of MPC-HC are now enabled by default on Windows Vista/Seven
- The internal subtitle renderer of MPC-HC is now enabled by default on Windows Vista/Seven
- Updated ffdshow to revision 2676
- Updated Cyberlink MPEG-2 decoder to version 8.2.0.1211
- Removed On2 VP6 decoding filter. It could in rare occasions cause some compatibility isues.
ffdshow is used instead for decoding VP6 video.
 That was already the default setting in previous version of the pack.
- Removed MainConcept MPEG-1 decoder
- Updated MusePack splitter/decoder
- Updated Monkey's Audio decoder
- Changed default AC3 decoder from AC3Filter to ffdshow
- Updated Gabest MPEG splitter to version 1.2.988.0
- Updated x264VFW to revision 1093
- Updated MediaInfo Lite to version 0.7.10
- Fixed problem where the DC-Bass Source filter could break playback of 
.mod video files that are created by certain digital video cameras. 
This only happened when the option for Tracker audio was enabled.
 Tracker audio files with extension .mod are now no longer supported.
- Minor changes

Important Note :

- The K-Lite Mega Codec Pack works only on Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista.

Winamp Pro Edition v5.55 

Build 2405 FINAL - MULTILINGUAL 
Size 13.1 MB
Nullsoft Winamp is a fast,
flexible, high-fidelity media player for Windows. 
Winamp supports playback of many audio
(MP3, OGG, AAC, WAV, MOD, XM, S3M, IT, MIDI, etc)
and video types (AVI, ASF, MPEG, NSV),
custom appearances called skins
(supporting both classic Winamp 1.x/2.x skins and Winamp 3 freeform skins), 
audio visualization and audio effect plug-ins 
(including two industry dominating visualization plug-ins), 
an advanced media library, Internet radio and TV support, 
CD ripping, and CD burning.

• The Full version plays MP3s, AAC, WMA, and more; 
Compatible with Winamp 2 Plug-ins; 
Full Support for classic and modern skins; 
Plays Videos; has a Powerful Media Library; 
Browse Internet Radio & TV Stations;
Integrated Internet Music Videos & Songs; 
Bundled Visualizations; and Burn & Rip CDs.

• The LITE version plays MP3s, AAC, WMA, and more. 
It is compatible with Winamp 2 Plug-ins
and has full support for classic skins.

Winamp Highlights:
* New portable device features - transcoding, 
new sync options, USB thumbdrive player support,
video sync, direct-from-device playback
* Faster ripping
* Improved AAC and aacPlus encoding
* Unicode metadata, filename, and title support
* iTunes-compatible gapless playback
(MP3/M4A) and encoding (M4A)
* Optional 24bit playback
* ReplayGain support

Winamp Player Features:
- Plays Music and Video Files 
(aacPlus, MP3, AAC, WMA and more!)
- Compatible with Winamp 2 Plug-ins
- Full Support for Classic and Modern Skins
- Plays Videos (NSV, WMV, and more!)
- Powerful Media Library
- Browse SHOUTcast Radio & TV Stations
- Browse Winamp Music Videos & Songs
- Integrated AOL Video Content
(News, Sports, Movies & more)
- AOL Radio Featuring XM
- SHOUTcast Wire (podcast directory)
- Predixis MusicMagic (dynamic playlisting)
- Bundled Visualizations
- Burn CDs (Limited to 2x - 48x in Pro!)
- Rips CDs (Limited to 8x aacPlus, AAC, WMA 
- Unlimited aacPlus, AAC, WMA and MP3 in Pro!)
- 50 free mp3s from Emusic
- Includes Winner of the Internet
- Surround Music Project!
- Includes an MP3 of 'Mercy Me' by Alkaline Trio
- Rip/Encode music into aacPlus, AAC, WMA, or MP3!
- Burn CDs up to 48x!

----------


## tancja

*Название:* Winamp Pro 5.572 Build 2830 Final
*Разработчик:* Nullsoft
*Год:* 2010
*Версия:* 5.572 Build 2830 Final
*Язык интерфейса:* мультиязычный
*Таблетка:* Присутствует

*Описание:* Программа позволяет работать с файлами в форматах MP3, OGG, AAC, WAV, MOD, XM, S3M, IT, MIDI и т.д., поддерживает воспроизведение видео (AVI, ASF, MPEG, NSV), имеет большое количество настроек и параметров, обладает возможностью смены скинов, имеет хороший модуль визуализации, медиа-библиотеку и т.д. Популярный медиаплеер от AOL/Nullsoft с большим диапазоном возможностей. В отдельных представлениях и подробных описаниях функций Winamp не нуждается. Стоит сказать, что Winamp поддерживает большинство форматов аудио и видео-файлов, может конвертировать mp3 файлы из обычных музыкальных CD и записывать их на компьютер. Кроме того, Winamp может прожигать CD-диски на пишущем приводе и т.д.

*Основные характеристики Winamp*

Простой, легкий для использования но богатый по возможностях интерфейс. Легкий доступ к библиотеке мультимедиа, списку воспроизведения, интегрированным видео и визуализациям, эквалайзеру, winamp скинам. Возможность изменения цветов оформления окон программы.
Список воспроизведения. Просто перетащите медиа-файлы в список воспроизведения из проводника Windows или библиотеки мультимедиа Winamp. Сортировка списка по заглавию, названию файла, автору композиции... Быстрое открытие и сохранение списков воспроизведения с помощью кнопки менеджера списков воспроизведения.
Библиотека мультимедиа. Храните и проводите поиск ваших мультимедиа-файлов в одном месте. Возможность записи файлов из CD на компьютер и из компьютера на CD. Редактирование тэгов музыкальных файлов (исполнитель, композиция, альбом и др.). Доступ к интернет-радио и TV. Дополнительная информация (дискография, биография, обложки альбомов) о ваших любимых исполнителях и группах в плеере Winamp.
Проигрывание видео. Большое количество поддерживаемых форматов (NSV, WMV, MPG и много других). Легкая смена размеров и форматов экрана. Множество (около 100) прекрасных визуальных образов. Возможность просмотра заставок в случайном режиме. Легкий переход в режим полного экрана. Дополнительные визуальные образы для проигрывателя Winamp.
Эквалайзер. Регулятор баланса. Функция плавного перехода одной песни в другую. Множество стандартных настроек эквалайзера. Возможность создания и сохранения Ваших собственных настроек эквалайзера.
Новые возможности
Внутренняя поддержка проигрывания видео в кодировке H.264 (только версия Про)
Покупка билетов и музыки, а также поиск текстов песен прямо из окна медиаплеера
Совместим с Windows 7
Winamp OrglerTM - возможность отслеживать, создавать чарты и вести публичную историю прослушиваний
Поиск и управление подключаемыми модулями непосредственно в окне медиаплеера
16 языковых пакетов, включая турецкий, румынский и бразильский вариант португальского
В версии "Pro"! Перекодирование компакт-дисков в формат MP3
В версии "Pro"! Перекодирование компакт-дисков в форматы aacPlus, AAC, WMA
В версии "Pro"! Перекодирование компакт-дисков в формат HE-AAC
В версии "Pro"! Запись компакт-дисков

*turbo.to:* Winamp Pro 5.572 Build 2830 Final.rar

----------


## sanzharchik

Winamp 5.57
Winamp 5.57 - Самый популярный мультимедиа-плейер Winamp на русском.
Есть почти все: поддержка всех популярных форматов, возможность записи CD и многое другое.

Что нового:
Много нового, например, поддержка Adobe Shockwave Flash (SWF, RTMP).
Также много улучшений, исправлений и апдейтов.

Лицензия: FreeWare - Бесплатная
Язык: Русский
ОС: WinXP,WinVista,Win7 
Вы можете скачать его   по этой ссылке-  http://depositfiles.com/files/blw6l2utu

----------

